# USD 820/4 8"



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

What's the power ratings and sensitivity on the USD 820/4 8"?


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

not sure on the 820, but ive had 180 on the 840's for a long time with zero issues


----------

